# itunes ne détecte pas mon ipod touch 4G



## koeny (8 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un ipod touch 4G version 32Go. je l'ai connecté à mon Mac pour le recharger. Mais itùnes (version 10.1) ne détecte pas mon iPod. il affiche juste le logo itunes ainsi que le câble dock.

Est ce normal? J'ai redémarré mon pc et l'ipod plusieurs fois et pas de changement....


----------



## melaure (8 Octobre 2010)

C'est un vieux PC ?


----------



## sac à puces (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter le nouvel ipod touch 4 g, j'ai un pc avec vista. Je l'ai branché sur le port usb, avant j'ai ouvert internet+itunes, en 20' j'ai tout récupéré de mon ancien ipod . J'espère que ces informations t'aideront.


----------

